# parts compatability with 1.8t?



## tim 18t (Jan 24, 2005)

does anyone know just what can be used from model to model?
the suspension with a mk4 seems to be a given..

what about exhaust systems? 
does anyone make ecu upgrades for the european engine codes?


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: parts compatability with 1.8t? (tim 18t)*

Engine and exhaust parts are indeed interchangable.
Spoilt for choice with regards to ECU upgrades over here in the UK.
Jabbasport
JBS (custom code)
MRC
Revo
Chipped UK
To name a few.


----------

